# 18x9.5 too wide?



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I am guessing WAY too wide. To add perspective my 2002 TA had 275MM tires on a 9.0 inch rim. 9.5 is gonna be huge


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

NBrehm said:


> Yeah, I am guessing WAY too wide. To add perspective my 2002 TA had 275MM tires on a 9.0 inch rim. 9.5 is gonna be huge


I rocked 17x11's on my 98 with a 315 tire and 17x9 up front with a 275 tire.

Anyway back to the topic at hannd. Yeah 18x9.5 is gonna really be pushing it. You'd almost certainly have to roll fenders and even then you'd probably rub, it may not even bolt up because of the coils without a spacer. 

However it'd really take a toll on mileage and performance because of the added rolling resistance and weight of the tire and rim.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You're going to poke, A LOT.

I'm running an 18x8.5 +40 rim, and if I ran +35 my rim face ould poke by roughly 1-2mm. In order to run a 9.5" wide rim and clear your struts, you're probably going to have to run a good +20 offset, which will mean that you will poke so much that it will look retarded. And if you ever want to lower your car you'll have to stretch tire like crazy to prevent rubbing.

I don't know why you think a 9.5" rim would look good, I mean its not like you see guys running that wide of a rim on our car... Anywhere.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We don't want you to look retarded so please reconsider your idea of running 18 X 9.5 ..


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, if he is after the stanced look, then 18x9.5 would fit right in. You will need negative camber. As much as you can buy!


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay thanks guys looool. I'm a noob so didn't really have any idea.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It is also WAY more tire than you will realistically ever need on a car this small and light. I don't even think negativev camber will help, you are going to hit the front springs and won't be able to turn very far.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you wanted them get them if the offset is low +25 or less. It would look nice dropped and stretched rolled and pulled. Just make sure your bagged or on coilovers. Or it will look stupied


----------

